# Second-Person Stories



## JimBob (Jan 14, 2016)

For some reason I really got a kick out of growinluvhandles Your Dreams - And Mine, and keep returning to it. The genderless part of it is cool, but what I find really refreshing is the Second-Person narration, telling the reader how much bigger and fatter they're getting and going into rich detail.

Are there any more like this, by other writers? If not, is anyone willing to write some?


----------



## JimBob (May 15, 2018)

...annnnyyyybody?


----------



## maltesefalcon (Jun 4, 2018)

Second person is difficult to do well and still make a compelling narrative. It's all you, you, you etc.
It can start to sound like a film noir if you aren't careful.

You went to the drugstore. Then you had three sodas. Then you didn't have the money to pay. Then a nice gentleman offered to pay if you could drink three more while he watched.

(It's more fun if you use a cheap Bogie impression and add the word "see" after each sentence. LOL.)

But you can inject a faux version from 3rd person if you use direct dialog between two of the characters to do it. Picture the above conversation now taking place between the girl and a police officer after the "nice gentlemen" had no money either.


----------

